# Linda Shaw Illustrations



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there somewhere I can buy them (Illustrated Standard) in book form? I could print the info out, but buying it in book form just seems easier.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Check the GSDCA website, I thought they were going to be selling copies of it.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Lindsay - Will do that!


----------

